# good price?



## rasgun (Mar 13, 2007)

a buddy of mine is trying to get rid of his 1904 model 10 in .38 special. it works flawless, but the exterior is less than desirable. it doesn't have rust, chips, or dings, but all of the stainless finish is worn off. if i bought it, i would have it refinished. 

he wants $200 for it. is this a good deal?


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Need*

rasgun: that seems fair. Does he have a little Wiggle room built in. 
Maybe discuss with him that your need to have it refinished?
Follow up with your experiences


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

By all means bring up the finish and it is a nickel not chrome unless someone had it chromed. Don't shoot this new high power P's through it either. A lot of these old guns were not designed to take the preasures of modern ammo. Good luck on your deal.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*intended*

Baldy: Sir; I'm glad you caught that. I intended, just forgot.


----------

